# 46 gallon bowfront



## Organic Sideburns (Feb 1, 2006)

Well, just registered here, I have had this 46 bow setup for about 8 months, heres a picture of the tank as of last night...:










There are red ludwiga,java fern,crypt,water sprite,and glosso in the tank right now but will change when I find the right plants! Comments? suggestions? The tank specs are in my signature...


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

nice, i would maybe suggest some sort of red plant to make it even better


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I really like my 46 bow since it gives a large area for foreground & midground planting. The arrangement of the left side is nice. The rocks complement the plants well and there is a good mix of textures. For some reason the right side seems a little weaker. Maybe it needs something taller behind the other plants, maybe something like hygro ceylon for a bit of color or bacopa for some contrasting leaf shapes.

Also, I think the overall layout would be improved by a more full small to mid-sized plant in the center at the back. Something like blyxa japonica or a thick grouping of hairgrass might look good. A little more in the hardscape department might make the right side more interesting too.


----------



## Organic Sideburns (Feb 1, 2006)

Update of my tank, replaced one of my bulbs with 6500K bulb, and added some dwarf sag on both sides of tank, and trimmed water sprite...:










Oh and I will hide the glass diffuser next pic hehe...


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

My only advice is what would be helpful in my own tank. Larger groupings of fewer species.


----------



## Organic Sideburns (Feb 1, 2006)

Update, not the best picture because I am in a hurry. I added some more dwarf sag, and some nice background plants, heres the picture..:


----------

